# Plasma Dead - Need 1 Cap or PSU board - Insignia NS-PDP50HD​-09



## schwefel (Jan 4, 2009)

(If this is the wrong place, please move to the appropriate forum.)
Last week my plasma, a less than 3 year old Insignia NS-PDP50HD​-09, decided it no longer wanted to work. Researching the problem (turn it on, it immediately turns off) is common mode of failure in this TV and the equivalent Sansung model. The root cause of the failure is a bad (buldging) capacitor on the power supply.

Try as I may, finding a replacement capacitor is has not been met with much luck. The major electronic component supply houses (DigiKey, Newark, et. al.) have listing for it but have large minimum quantities and lead time measured in months. I have been able to find similar, but higher working volatage, caps but most are too big to fit on the board.

I am hoping that someone on here may have a cap, good PSU board (from a same model set that died from other causes) or dead PSU board that failed for a reason other than the cap that I need. (Insignia has stopped selling replacement parts for this model.

TV Model: NS-PDP50HD​-09
PSU Part No: LJ44-00145B
Capacitor: 470uF, 315v, 2 lead, 10mm spacing electrolytic. 30mm diameter, approx 40mm height. (Slightly taller is acceptable. Larger diameter is not.) Ideally I would like two caps to replace the pair but will take what I can get.

While I do have some background in electronics, I am reluctant to use a cap with a higher working voltage as the ESR values may differ and cause other problems.

I am happy to pay for the part and shipping costs via PayPal or other suitable form of payment.

This is an excellent TV and other than the fact that a < $10 part failed, there is nothing wrong with it. I am loath to toss it out. Please help!

Jason


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Call Chester Electronics in Kenosha, I'd bet money they would have it.

If that doesn't work let shoot me a PM, I have a friend that may be able to get you a "sample".


----------

